# Diatomaceous Earth for fleas???



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever used this stuff? I've heard nothing but good things from this but is all he said she said. Just wanted to know if anyone had used it first hand.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup. I used it on my dogs, bedding, and carpets during the infestation that we had last summer. We ultimately resorted to treating the dogs with Advantix II because the infestation had gotten so bad, but we still use the DE with the dogs every once and a while between topical treatments.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've used it as a flea powder but I don't like how the dogs feel with it on.
I also used it as a wormer, mixed in thier food.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just got some chicks, and yes Human Grade DE is used all around their areas, and a little mixed with food


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use it around the house. Need to go back and do another application...that and nemotodes in the yard and we don't have much of a problem. Dogs are on sentinel though...........but between the nematodes and the DE this has not been a bad tick season for us (in the wooded yard which backs up to woods)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also use DE in the yard (always make sure it's food grade). We live in a heavy wooded area no fleas or ticks. I also use Frontline because we are always out & about.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I've used it in my house, and it worked very well. I haven't used it again though because my husband has mild asthma, and every time I'd sweep a bit of the dust would move and he'd be coughing for quite a while. It didn't bother me. If we didn't *normally* get so much rain, I'd use it outdoors.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just be sure to use the *HUMAN GRADE* product. The other stuff can be deadly.


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

Ok where can I get it? I've heard they sell it at Lowes or home depot???


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Arbico Organics...Food Grade...50lb bag is the best price


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

Thank u for the info guys


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I get mine at Tractor Supply, RED EARTH I paid around 12.00 for 40#


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

*what am I doing right?*

I don't want to jinx myself but we haven't had fleas in about 15 years. We live on a fairly large property and quite a lot of trees and bushes around about 1 acre of the house and have quite a lot of squirrels and other critters which would make you think they would spread them. I dont treat for them so I dont know what I am doing right. Anyone have any ideas? Only thing I can think of is good food makes their system strong enough to propel them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

K9Drover said:


> I don't want to jinx myself but we haven't had fleas in about 15 years. We live on a fairly large property and quite a lot of trees and bushes around about 1 acre of the house and have quite a lot of squirrels and other critters which would make you think they would spread them. I dont treat for them so I dont know what I am doing right. Anyone have any ideas? Only thing I can think of is good food makes their system strong enough to propel them.


I absolutley believe this could be the case. With a good proper diet the immune system is strong


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I get mine at Tractor Supply, RED EARTH I paid around 12.00 for 40#


I will have to see if our tractor supply has that. Great price. Will update on how it works on yellowjacket nests later today.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will be darned. I went out at dusk and threw a rock and the nest in the ground and there is no action. Normally even at dusk they will defend an intrustion. Hmmmm. I have usually had to do all kinds of things to those nests up to and including gasoline. (which I hate but after dumping multiple cans of insectiside into them and drencing with insectiside from hose end sprayers.........) so we will see what the morning brings. Wow. DE. Simple Safe Stuff. I think I am sold!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I saw some DE at the localish pet store. I think I will give it a try too!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Daaaaaaaaaaang, the nest is dead. I have never had a yellowjacket nest go down this easy. Why is this stuff used more? Better living through chemistry? YOu do have to be careful not to inhale it but, goodness!


----------

